

Show HN: PenTrack.io – Track your web penetration test - foofoobar
http://pentrack.io

======
foofoobar
Author here. I also wrote a small blog post with some details about the
technology behind (Go, AngularJS, ...) for those of you who are interested:
[http://robinverton.de/blog/2014/08/04/announcing-pentrack-
io...](http://robinverton.de/blog/2014/08/04/announcing-pentrack-io/)

